# Have you ever missed a test without a legitimate reason?



## idunnoimnotcreative (Jul 11, 2006)

I did a few weeks ago, a midterm worth 20% of my mark. I feel so ashamed since it was all my fault. I hadn't been keeping track of the midterm dates and I ended up missing the lecture when the test was supposed to occur. Had I just gone to the course website and been checking up on the dates regularly I woudn't have missed it. I feel so ashamed of myself for doing this, since it's so out of character for me to do something like that. It's not the end of the world, and I'll still pass the course but I just pissed away a big chunk of my mark like that.


----------



## ShineForever (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah I did that once. I stayed up the night before for some stupid reason, and then didn't wake up until way after it started. It was going to be so easy, plus I would have gotten an A in that course. I emailed the professor and told him what happened, and that I didn't think it was a legitimate reason to miss so he should just give me an F for that grade instead of an incomplete. I ended up getting a D in that class. I was so mad at myself.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Not yet hehe. But it is really hard to keep track of the dates and times and places to go. My brother and my cousin both said that it happened to them at least once.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I almost missed a final once. The class was on Tuesdays and Thursdays, so for some reason I assumed that final would be on the Tuesday of finals week, but it was scheduled for Monday. Luckily I heard my classmates talking about the final and found out I was wrong.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea I missed my chemistry final because I thought it was at a later time than it actually was. Luckily, I got my teacher to drop my final instead of the quizzes that are normally dropped so I still passed.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I dare not to. Precious points!!!


----------



## blask3 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah same thing happened to me last year, though it was only worth 10% of my overall mark. All you can really do is suck it up and do your best to get the remaining 80%.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Almost did. Had my archaeology final on a saturday at 8 AM. Alarm clock didn't go off and I had been up until 3 AM the night before finishing the out of class essay for the test.

Woke up at 7:30 due to some noise outside my room. Had to toss some clothes on, print my paper, run out of the dorm without going to the bathroom or putting in my contacts (the class was uphill across campus - which is huge). Got there 5 minutes late. Felt like I was going to puke or faint during class cos I was so dizzy (teacher probably thought I was hungover). 

but in the end I passed the exam.


----------



## Malkin (Apr 9, 2007)

The same thing has happened to me - I once missed a US History final out of carelessness. And I felt the same way. Fortunately my professor was really cool and let me take it when she gave the test to another class. 

I like think it happens to a lot of people. That's just how school is...sometimes you just slip up, and all you can do is try again. At least, that's what I keep telling myself, heh heh.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i missed the final for one of my math classes because i thought it was on another day, so i failed the course. and this was the second time i was taking the course, so i had to take it a thrid time :fall


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I missed my Psych 101 final two years ago!!! Oh my gosh, it was awful! I was new to the whole college thing, it was my first quarter, and I assumed that the final would take place the following week, like most of the other finals. I happened to check the syllabus to see when the final was and realized that it was going to start in fifteen minutes and I was at home!! I rushed to school, but still I was fifteen minutes late. My instructor was a real jerk and said since I wasn't on time, I wouldn't be allowed to take the final. I was crushed. As a result, my grade went from a 3.4 pre-final, to a 2.5 . I was quite devestated. But, as a result of that experience, I'll never miss a final (or any test, for that matter) ever again!


----------

